# Backpacker work in Broome/Kunnunara this time of year?



## Justin.N (Jul 8, 2010)

First off, big hello to everyone on the forum.

Without trying to deliver too much of a life story..

I arrived in Perth 9 weeks ago and have had the fortunate position to be able to live with my sister, who is a permanent resident over here.

Unfortunately, I've found finding work quite hard on the whole.

Partly my fault, no trade/no driving license etc, but also maybe fierce competetion of other backpackers maybe.

As funds have ran very low ( all my stupid fault ) , I'm now trying to look for work in the mentioned regions.

Does anyone know if there's likely to be Fruit Picking or Pearling up there?

Thanks for your time guys.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Justin.N said:


> First off, big hello to everyone on the forum.
> 
> Without trying to deliver too much of a life story..
> 
> ...


April/May is probably about the start of both seasons and so if nothing is doing when you get to Broome, you can just keep going to Kunnunurra and when I was there about this time one year there were a lot of backpackers using the YHA who were doing work.
You might even find there is work up at Geraldton on the way.
www.jobsearch.gov.au/harvesttrail is worth checking and then see if there is a WA harvest type site or just google up the locations and you'll likely get some reasonable links.
Further north, you'll find Mangoes work in the NT about September/October on but the weather will make working hellish.
The Atherton Tablelands hinterland of Cairns about that time will be a little easier to take and you'll find work there.
If you want a break from working fulltime and still want not have to spend so much money, check out www.wwoof.com.au


----------

